# Just adopted 10 month old



## nady2500 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey guys I am new to this site and am owning my first GSD. We just picked up a 10 month old male. He was trained very poorly. He whines to get what he wants and will not be quiet in crate. I know this is all new to him so I’m giving him a little leeway. I’m just hoping I can get some tips on correcting this behavior. 

On another not we have a boxer who is almost two. She is very passive and never has issues with dogs. Our GSD was very good with dogs when we first met. He was off leash at the beach with 40 or so other day he around and he never seemed to care. He also had a brother at previous home. But he seems to be kind of aggressive towards her when we have tried to introduce. Any suggestions here. I am willing to be patient and work with him I just want to do it right. Thanks again Nick


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

my go to place is Leerburg.com they have super articles and free videos as well as great DVDs to purchase/stream. Give him lots of time, even months, to really bond and get into your habits and ways of doing things. His entire life has changed. And for the better, but they don't realize that. And if he had no rules before, it will take longer for him to learn yours. Read about introducing dogs into your house and pack structure. Very important. Keep them apart for now and read and watch Leerburg's videos and articles as you only have one chance to do this right. I did it wrong with 2 spayed female GSDs and never could have them together.


----------

